# What Furry Art Would You Put in a Museum?



## moon-drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Hypothetical situation - Some major art museum wants to run a temporary/seasonal exhibition on the theme of "furry artwork," and they're looking for suggested pieces to put in their gallery. 

Which pictures or artists would you recommend they feature? Note, this is NOT 'who is your favorite artist/pic'. The hypothetical art museum wants to make a point that furry art is legitimate fine art. So what furry art pieces have you seen that you think are non-furry art gallery quality?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 7, 2012)

none.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2012)

I think that's a new record for thread shut down DD. Grats.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

A picture of a man saving a dog, with a car rapidly closing upon a small child.


----------



## ZerX (Dec 7, 2012)

furry Pr0n. more ppl need to learn how to appreciate furry pr0n


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 7, 2012)

Most modern art is junk anyway, so I'd say... none.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Most modern art is junk anyway, so I'd say... none.


Not all modern art is junk. Only the ones critics like.

I'd throw these in:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8333815/ :V
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8991079/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8020559/ Not sure if this qualifies tho
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7786082/ To show the cartoony side of things.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7682799/ For proper anatomy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know why, but something about seeing playful feral art makes me VERY uncomfortable and I'm being serious, but even still, I'd go for Falvie's stuff. There was also this one pic of a rogue looking wolf DA uses as an example of what furry art is. I'm pretty sure they cycle through different pieces, but if I could find that and post it, that's one piece I'd vote for.


----------



## Saellyn (Dec 7, 2012)

Some porn with really bad anatomy, because that's usually the most popular kind.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> Some porn with really bad anatomy, because that's usually the most popular kind.



k9wolf LOL
Well he's far from the worst to be fair, but he's been getting extremely popular.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 7, 2012)

The Museum of Bad Art.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

Aetius said:


> The Museum of Bad Art.



Reminds me of Maddox.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Reminds me of Maddox.



Oh dear god, that is just so mean.

Still, it's good for some artists to look at these sites. It builds confidence, even if in such a mean way.

And by some artists, I mean me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh dear god, that is just so mean.
> 
> Still, it's good for some artists to look at these sites. It builds confidence, even if in such a mean way.
> 
> And by some artists, I mean me.



He only did this because he hates how people defends and puts everything kids do on a pedestal on the mere fact that they're kids. It is mean, but God...it's hysterical to me. And Gibby, your style is pretty fun, shut up.

inb4 artists monolith text me on style like I don't fucking know already.


----------



## Namba (Dec 7, 2012)

Aetius said:


> The Museum of Bad Art.



You just don't understand.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> He only did this because he hates how people defends and puts everything kids do on a pedestal on the mere fact that they're kids. It is mean, but God...it's hysterical to me. And Gibby, your style is pretty fun, shut up.
> 
> inb4 artists monolith text me on style like I don't fucking know already.



Yeah, I can see his point.

There's pretty hilarious stuff there, too. And a lot of accidental cocks.

But I don't quite get this one:

http://gyazo.com/20e5793a46b006a69cc766be8c2e2d60.png?1354899469

I mean obviously it's not finished, but holy sheet, it's a good piece of work. I don't get what his point is about this one other than "its not finished".


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh my God, a largely original Den thread!

My surprise aside, I'd answer with yes. There's a lot of decent stuff on DA I'd like to see go on exhibition somewhere. FA, whilst lacking the artistic breadth of DA, still has a lot of stuff I'd love to see get showcased just for the talent that went into it. Sure all homegrown art includes a lot of shit, but if you dig through it there's a lot of really good art.

That's just my two cents anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2012)

I actually have seen 'furry' ish art the last time I went to the Royal academy summer exhibition.


----------



## Namba (Dec 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, I can see his point.
> 
> There's pretty hilarious stuff there, too. And a lot of accidental cocks.
> 
> ...


I don't get his point on that one either. I mean, fuck, that's nice!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2012)

THIS [NSFW]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh dear god, that is just so mean.
> 
> Still, it's good for some artists to look at these sites. It builds confidence, even if in such a mean way.
> 
> And by some artists, I mean me.



You seriously feel confident in the fact that you can draw better than a four year old?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> You seriously feel confident in the fact that you can draw better than a four year old?



Hey! In art, you take any victory!


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 7, 2012)

I would really enjoy a furry art exhibit. Not in a "omg furriez are the best take us srsly pls" sort of way. But in more of a... Marcel Duchamp sort of way? I just imagine it being like The Fountain, but instead it's a lovingly sculpted dragon dick.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

Having a dragon-dick shaped milk fountain would be extremely appropriate for such an exhibit, yes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> I would really enjoy a furry art exhibit. Not in a "omg furriez are the best take us srsly pls" sort of way. But in more of a... Marcel Duchamp sort of way? I just imagine it being like The Fountain, but instead it's a lovingly sculpted dragon dick.



No...not DADA

*no* ;^;


----------



## Em1l (Dec 7, 2012)

Well obviously Blotch.....Their so skilled and their artistic vision is infinite....


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 7, 2012)

Em1l said:


> Well obviously Blotch.....Their so skilled and their artistic vision is infinite....


Where by 'infinite' we mean there's no end in sight to the amount of gay porn the pair produce. (admittedly excellent, but porn nonetheless)


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Having a dragon-dick shaped milk fountain would be extremely appropriate for such an exhibit, yes.



YOU WERE A LUST PENIS


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2012)

An artist who does anthro that regularly appears in museums and galleries came to my mind. 
http://whitecube.com/artists/raqib_shaw/ [nsfw]
http://scienceblogs.com/thescian/wp...1df72568db2ec3b19b89090b42e2c-reflections.jpg [nsfw]
http://www.britishcouncil.org/330x220wasafiri.jpg
http://whitecube.com/images/content/55/main/77722583da2034812afeeee77a6af3db_1.jpg
http://noname.associazionetestori.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DSC_6579.jpg

He's an artist working in London who was born in Kashmir who is intensely popular at the moment. I've been fortunate enough to see some of his works hanging. They are usually made by sticking semi-precious stones to birch-paper like sequines. 

Raqib shaw probably doesn't call his characters 'furry' but many of them have animal heads, tails etc 
As well as being violent the pieces are also often elabourately smutty and erotic, so they fit any furry clichÃ©'s rather well too.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> YOU WERE A LUST PENIS


Perhaps we all have a lust-penis inside of us, waiting to be burst forth like a majestic butterfly erupts from a cocoon.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 7, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Perhaps we all have a lust-penis inside of us, waiting to be burst forth like a majestic butterfly erupts from a cocoon.


It's like that scene in Alien, but considerably less subtle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 7, 2012)

I do have to comment that anthro-related art I have seen currently being passed around in big exhibitions has irritatingly obvious themes, which often go along the lines of 'look at the animalistic people I have drawn being horrible to eachother, I guess we humans are animals too!' 
or 'I have drawn a nursery rhyme or children's cartoon and turned all the animals into creepy weird people'

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Vyrt_blQK...A6xM/2BkEBfpBX-k/s640/Paula+Rego++%284%29.jpg

There's another piece I found which has furry-ish overtones.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> It's like that scene in Alien, but considerably less subtle.


Dong. Dongs. Three Dongs. Dong Resurrection. Dongs vs Predator.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

e: I went way off-topic and overboard, sorry.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> You seriously feel confident in the fact that you can draw better than a four year old?



Not four-year-olds per se.

It's just good to remind myself - _"I'm nowhere near as good as that artist over there I like so much, but at least I'm better than *that* guy."_

This applies to just about any skill, really.



Em1l said:


> Their so skilled



That's true, yea-



> their artistic vision is infinite....



No.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 7, 2012)

I think Stigmata's and Seyorrol's could hold up decently in a museum.


----------



## Lantern (Dec 7, 2012)

Something with lots of tentacles and diapers and maybe underage antelopes.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Dec 7, 2012)

In a legitimate museum?  Probably none...


----------



## Rinz (Dec 7, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I do have to comment that anthro-related art I have seen currently being passed around in big exhibitions has irritatingly obvious themes, which often go along the lines of 'look at the animalistic people I have drawn being horrible to eachother, I guess we humans are animals too!'
> or 'I have drawn a nursery rhyme or children's cartoon and turned all the animals into creepy weird people'
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Vyrt_blQK-E/T3nVaZVuq2I/AAAAAAAA6xM/2BkEBfpBX-k/s640/Paula+Rego++%25284%2529.jpg
> ...


mark ryden has a lot of stuff like that. His piece of the bunny butcher comes to mind.

http://www.markryden.com/images/painting/three/butcher/The_Butcher_Bunny.jpg


----------



## Ziaki (Dec 7, 2012)

She's not a "furry" artist per se but Christy Grandjean a.k.a goldenwolf does amazing anthro work and is not exclusive to the furry community.

For anybody that has never seen her stuff
goldenwolfen.com

or her DA is http://goldenwolf.deviantart.com/


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks pretty furry to me... XD


----------



## Ziaki (Dec 7, 2012)

Well she describes herself at an anthropomorphic artist and her art is not strictly animal people. She does a lot of fantasy stuff too. In any case I'd def. say she's museum worthy.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 7, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> It's like that scene in Alien, but considerably less subtle.



What the fuck about the chest-burster scene in Alien was subtle?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

It's interesting that I did wear a conbadge to a modern art gallery- underneath my clothes obviously- and after a presentation someone asked what I thought good art was. That's when I showed her the "secret weapon" and I can tell you she was definitely interested in Furry art.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 7, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> It's interesting that I did wear a conbadge to a modern art gallery- underneath my clothes obviously- and after a presentation someone asked what I thought good art was. That's when I showed her the "secret weapon" and I can tell you she was definitely interested in Furry art.



Why would your penis interest anyone in furry art?

And why would you show your penis to a stranger? >:[


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Why would your penis interest anyone in furry art?
> 
> And why would you show your penis to a stranger? >:[



It was the conbadge I was wearing underneath my clothing, get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 7, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> It was the conbadge I was wearing underneath my clothing, get your mind out of the gutter.



Who refers to their con-badge as their "Secret Weapon"?

Express yourself better next time. :[


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Who refers to their con-badge as their "Secret Weapon"?
> 
> Express yourself better next time. :[



The context was that I was wearing it under my clothes and no one was expecting in a museum filled with a bunch of modern art enthusaists, there to be a Furry. 

As for mainstream Furry artist, check out Markus Pierson.

http://markuspiersonart.com/


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 8, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> check out Markus Pierson.



Markus Persson?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Markus Persson?


Like that name. He heard about Joni Mitchell's song "Coyote" and drew a bunch of coyotes around it in human garb. That is Furry art.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I can comment that, in general, if you find furry art in a museum or gallery it will be dubbed with a different much poncier title such as anthropomorphic, spiritual, amimalistic or primal. I have even seen furry sculptures in some galleries called 'therianmorphic'

In a similar vein if you stumble across a room full of anime and manga, like I did in the tate modern, you can expect it be given a much posher name too such as 'superflat'.

For something to be placed in a popular gallery it almost has to be splattered and smothered with a veneer of obscurity. The current art establishment is stuck in a weird place where a collection of coloured spots on a neutral canvas, produced by a team of assistants, is considered groundbreaking rather than boring.


----------



## Machine (Dec 8, 2012)

Hang this and this across the walls.
This will go on the ceiling.
Then stick the rest of Nathradas', Silverone's and Blotch's artwork all over the place.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 8, 2012)

Moth said:


> Hang this and this across the walls.
> This will go on the ceiling.
> Then stick the rest of Nathradas', Silverone's and Blotch's artwork all over the place.


Damn, that guy is solid. Seeing artists on fa that work with a physical medium is rare enough, let alone one with that level of detail.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Damn, that guy is solid. Seeing artists on fa that work with a *physical *medium is rare enough, let alone one with that level of detail.



2 of the three images are describes as digital and the other is a digital manipulation of a watercolour.


----------



## Machine (Dec 8, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Damn, that guy is solid. Seeing artists on fa that work with a physical medium is rare enough, let alone one with that level of detail.


One thing I worry about is having Blotch's artwork becoming well-known in a museum and the fans looking him up and finding all of his smut.
I'd much rather we leave all the porn and adult-oriented shit about furries out of a place dedicated to beauty and class.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 8, 2012)

Moth said:


> One thing I worry about is having Blotch's artwork becoming well-known in a museum and the fans looking him up and finding all of his smut.
> I'd much rather we leave all the porn and adult-oriented shit about furries out of a place dedicated to beauty and class.


Who said art had to be exclusively about beauty and class? I for one would be fascinated by an exhibition of Banksy or of all the '50s advertising or a case study of brothels across the world.

Anyway, it seems a bit overprotective to disallow good art to be showcased just because you don't like some of the other art they've made. Let people form their own opinions of things.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2012)

Moth said:


> One thing I worry about is having Blotch's artwork becoming well-known in a museum and the fans looking him up and finding all of* his* smut.
> I'd much rather we leave all the porn and adult-oriented shit about furries out of a place dedicated to beauty and class.



I'm sure this is  *their/her

Furthermore have you ever actually looked up the people you see in galleries and museums? Plenty have drawn smut, plenty have drawn things much more disturbing. 

To give you an example Takashi Murakami.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 8, 2012)

Moth said:


> One thing I worry about is having Blotch's artwork becoming well-known in a museum and the fans looking him up and finding all of his smut.
> I'd much rather we leave all the porn and adult-oriented shit about furries out of a place dedicated to beauty and class.



Lol, there is so much classical art that is basically "women masturbating" that I doubt it would be a problem.  

Rembrandt did a ton of porn

Pompeii was covered in erotica


----------



## Machine (Dec 8, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Lol, there is so much classical art that is basically "women masturbating" that I doubt it would be a problem.


Do we really want that, though? I'd like to see furries become associated with great art than just porn. :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2012)

Moth said:


> Do we really want that, though? I'd like to see furries become associated with great art than just porn. :c



Contrary to widely circulated quotations from master-artists the job of an artist is *not* 'to lie in order to give people the right impression'. 

Erotica is not exclusive to the furry fandom, most artistic fields have their fair share, so admitting to that doesn't destroy any single art's reputation... Hiding from it though suggests something far more poisonous is beneath the surface.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 8, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Erotica is not exclusive to the furry fandom, most artistic fields have their fair share, so admitting to that doesn't destroy any single art's reputation... Hiding from it though suggests something far more poisonous is beneath the surface.



When I go to art shows in SF there's porn all over the place :roll:


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2012)

Ricky said:


> When I go to art shows in SF there's porn all over the place :roll:



At my college/highschool's last exhibition there was a video installation of a teenage girl sitting naked in a bathroom with a severed pig's head between her legs. People viewing the exhibition were of all ages.

In comparrison complaining that an artist's work can be linked to pornographic work if you look them up and register on an 18+ site is a wee bit trivial, the art world is already many magnitudes more debauched than furry stereotypes- and to boot people actually _know_ about the dark artist stereotypes.


Anyway on the subject of what would go in a hypothetical 'furry exhibition' I don't think some of the art other people have referenced is representative.
 I think such an exhibition should make it clear that furry is not just an extention of dark-tortured animal spirit art that everyone is already aware and bored of. How about some happy furries which are obviously furries rather than skulls, daemonic forces and snarling wolf heads? 
One of the best things about furry art is that it's usually not drenched in pretense, vagueness and 'deep' messages, but open, clear and fun. It's art that makes you feel good, rather than whistfully lament your own pathetic existence or start revolutions.


----------



## Rinz (Dec 8, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Lol, there is so much classical art that is basically "women masturbating" that I doubt it would be a problem.
> 
> Rembrandt did a ton of porn
> 
> Pompeii was covered in erotica


aaaaaaaaa that rembrandt link! When they talk about etching, they're not simplifying it, they're explaining an incorrect process :C


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 8, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> At my college/highschool's last exhibition there was a video installation of a teenage girl sitting naked in a bathroom with a severed pig's head between her legs. People viewing the exhibition were of all ages.



I... think I know what you're talking about. Or at least something similar. I remember this one grotesque image that was posted on 4chan a few times. Some person was naked with a pig's head covering their crotch, though they were standing and it looked more like an abandoned basement than a bathroom.

Shit was fucking freaky and I had a hard time sleeping after that image was seared into my eyelids.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I... think I know what you're talking about. Or at least something similar. I remember this one grotesque image that was posted on 4chan a few times. Some person was naked with a pig's head covering their crotch, though they were standing and it looked more like an abandoned basement than a bathroom.
> 
> Shit was fucking freaky and I had a hard time sleeping after that image was seared into my eyelids.



Did the guy have some hugeass grin on his face too?

I laughed my ass off when I saw that. Then felt sad. And then went to look at something else and laugh again.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2012)

You watch the weirdest things D:


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I... think I know what you're talking about. Or at least something similar. I remember this one grotesque image that was posted on 4chan a few times. Some person was naked with a pig's head covering their crotch, though they were standing and it looked more like an abandoned basement than a bathroom.
> 
> Shit was fucking freaky and I had a hard time sleeping after that image was seared into my eyelids.




Perhaps that was the inspiration for the installation the student produced. The student in question also had a small photo of themselves on display next to the installation, which was edited to give their face cheetah markings. For a brief second I wondered 'furry?' then thought 'probably not,'.

In this installation the person adopted a variety of postures but for the most part she was naked and sitting with the pig's head between the legs, obscuring the unmentionables. She was scrubbing the pig's head with a brush or something. They produced several large paintings of pig-headed business men to go with the installation- many of them are still up on display around the building.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 9, 2012)

Rinz said:


> aaaaaaaaa that rembrandt link! When they talk about etching, they're not simplifying it, they're explaining an incorrect process :C



That was Rembrandt's process.  He used a combination of etching and engraving, although his prints are generally all called etchings.


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 9, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I... think I know what you're talking about. Or at least something similar. I remember this one grotesque image that was posted on 4chan a few times. Some person was naked with a pig's head covering their crotch, though they were standing and it looked more like an abandoned basement than a bathroom.
> 
> Shit was fucking freaky and I had a hard time sleeping after that image was seared into my eyelids.



Ahhhh I used that have that image save on my computer! It was the best!


Oh hey, lookit that, I found it. NSFW duh


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Ahhhh I used that have that image save on my computer! It was the best!
> 
> 
> Oh hey, lookit that, I found it. NSFW duh


Is it weird that I am not disturbed by that picture, at all? It did not even faze me one iota. (don't reply with the" we got a badass here" meme I will destroy you)


----------



## Cloverleaf (Dec 9, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Is it weird that I am not disturbed by that picture, at all? It did not even faze me one iota. (don't reply with the" we got a badass here" meme I will destroy you)



I don't know. I am really, really used to it. Like goatse, which doesn't really bother me anymore.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> I don't know. I am really, really used to it. Like goatse, which doesn't really bother me anymore.


Yeah the internet will do that to you.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 9, 2012)

I saw an original Blotch piece sell for about $2250 yesterday at a charity auction at a con. It was amazing.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I saw an original Blotch piece sell for about $2250 yesterday at a charity auction at a con. It was amazing.


$2250 huh? The dog dicks in that pic must have been huge :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 9, 2012)

Since Blotch is becoming a favorite of this thread, how bout this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1887829/

I always thought that one gave off a "hopeful" aura plus its one of my favorites. 

I also would love to see this in one(BubbleWolf): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8203692/

Stuff that would make generations to come really think.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 9, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Lol, there is so much classical art that is basically "women masturbating" that I doubt it would be a problem.
> 
> Rembrandt did a ton of porn
> 
> Pompeii was covered in erotica



By Jove, I am offended by your comparison of Rembrandt's erotica to furfaggotry. How dare you link the intricacies his anatomy to the quasi-Autistic, zoophilic rape fantasies of the land of the series of tubes. No, I will not stand for this whatsoever.

Also...Blotch's art...eh...maybe I just don't like dog people. And well, there's something I can't put my finger on, perhaps it feels a little flat, but more likely they use too many earthy colors, so it feels a little washed out, grainy. Though on the technical side of things, it's remarkable. Perfect anatomy.


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 9, 2012)

Blotch, Rukis, and Alectofencer are artists off the top of my head.  If there is an exhibit for music, I'd suggest foxamoore.  All of these artists have wonderful technique, it doesn't even matter what the subject is, it always looks or sounds nice.


----------



## Rinz (Dec 9, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> That was Rembrandt's process.  He used a combination of etching and engraving, although his prints are generally all called etchings.


He used dry point, which is considered different from engraving, and there's no actual mention of what etching was at all.

Dry point is using a needle or "pencil-like object" to scratch the surface of the plate.
Engraving is using a burin to remove the lines from the metal plate.
Etching uses acid.

They're all considered different forms of one collected form of printmaking called intaglio

Sorry, I nearly focused on print in school, and I'm still quite passionate about it ^^;


----------



## Rinz (Dec 9, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> By Jove, I am offended by your comparison of Rembrandt's erotica to furfaggotry. How dare you link the intricacies his anatomy to the quasi-Autistic, zoophilic rape fantasies of the land of the series of tubes. No, I will not stand for this whatsoever.
> 
> Also...Blotch's art...eh...maybe I just don't like dog people. And well, there's something I can't put my finger on, perhaps it feels a little flat, but more likely they use too many earthy colors, so it feels a little washed out, grainy. Though on the technical side of things, it's remarkable. Perfect anatomy.


The washed out grainy thing is just a side effect of using transparent traditional media like watercolor and posting it online. They look a lot better in person.


----------



## Amaroq (Dec 16, 2012)

As far as Blotch's art goes, there's one among theirs that I like the best.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4799890/

I mostly just favorite pictures of sweet/cute/adorable furry girls, because I enjoy the pleasure of looking at them. I've semi-recently come to hunger for romanticism in art too. I'm a guy and straight, but I love that Blotch one for how free and happy the dingo guy looks.

But here's some others I'd put in a museum too.
Stuff like this, by Tatchit, because I love the style.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6977479/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7551356/

Stuff like this, because I love the feeling it gives me.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3120112/

And stuff like this too, for the feeling, and for how amazingly skilled it is.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1066430/

And last, but not least, this. The artist deleted it off of their DA for some reason. But here is a google cache of it.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...finnigan.deviantart.com/art/Vixen11-192828739
I have this one hanging up on my own living room wall, above the couch. I bought it at the art show at the last Furry Weekend Atlanta. It was the most beautiful picture in the whole show, and I was the only one who bid any higher than the minimum price on it. They bid the minimum of $30 and I snagged it for $31. So tragic. But so good for me. $31 was all I had to my name at the time. (Meanwhile people were bidding $100+ for Goldenwolf art, lol.)

Also, pretty much anything by DarkNatasha and Sugarpoultry could go in a musuem too I think.

A bit off topic, I apologize for this. But here's some human art that I think should be in a museum but isn't, as far as I know. (Unless galleries count as museums.) (Because the museums are all crowded with blank canvases and paint smears.)
http://www.cordair.com/gaetano/selfishness.php
http://www.cordair.com/gaetano/fountain.php
http://www.cordair.com/larsen/anchorage.php
http://www.cordair.com/larsen/opportunity.php
http://www.cordair.com/larsen/heroes.php
http://www.cordair.com/larsen/anewheight.php


----------



## Demensa (Dec 17, 2012)

This may not be exclusively furry, but I'll suggest:

Skia: (examples)
http://skia.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=72#/d58ybhz
http://skia.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d5heob8
http://skia.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d5jv1hu
http://skia.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0#/d5lp5ii

Culpeo-Fox: http://culpeo-fox.deviantart.com/art/The-Cry-of-Pain-262916761
http://culpeo-fox.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d5a1dg4 (I feel this would go particularly well in a 'furry' themed gallery)

Maybe something like this as well: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8964046/

This would be in addition to previously mentioned artists; Blotch, Alectorfencer, etc.


----------

